# Tutorial de Orcad v9.1 pdf en español muy simple



## El_Mago_ (Nov 11, 2011)

Tutorial de orcad v9 para los que no saben usar el 16 este les va a servir mucho, viene en pdf y en español y muy simple.














*Descarga*
​


----------



## Sainicus (Nov 12, 2011)

Oye chevere, gracias. Este software nunca pasa de moda. Tu lo has hecho???


----------



## El_Mago_ (Nov 12, 2011)

Sainicus dijo:


> Oye chevere, gracias. Este software nunca pasa de moda. Tu lo has hecho???



no claro que no lo hice yo, pero pronto hare uno con la version 16. gracias


----------



## frangigo (Mar 23, 2012)

hola buenas, podrías subir el documento en otro servidor??


----------

